# Semi Newbie



## gaudet (Mar 22, 2010)

Been brewing extract since last August. Went from bottling to kegging after my third brew. I have 5 corny kegs pin lock style. Yesterday I disassembled them down to the posts but did not disassemble the posts. I just wanted to say how easy it was for anyone that might be intimidated to do this. All you need is a 13/16 open end wrench to remove the posts. After removing the posts, you remove the dip tubes fairly easily. It might take a wiggle or two to get the long tube out, but it will come out. I soaked all the parts overnight in oxy clean. This morning I rinsed all the parts and set them down on a sanitized surface. I sprayed the parts with an iodine sanitizing solution (making sure to spray the insides as well). Next I scrubbed the insides of the corny with a carboy brush and rinsed out three times with fresh water. I then sprayed the insides generously with the iodine solution to sanitize the interior. 

Reassembly was just as easy. I gave each part a generous spraying of iodine before replacing it into the corny. The long dip tube goes back into the post hole that places the tube into the indented bottom (that's the hardest part). Replace the gas post to the short tube and the liquid post to the long dip tube. Tighten down your posts with a 13/16 open end wrench. I next replace the lid &amp; o ring (spray it with iodine) and put it in place. Voila you are done. I then pressure up the tank to seal it with the residual iodine left inside (and check for leaks).


----------



## Brian B (Mar 22, 2010)

I really should disassemble my post more often than I do. I do run sanitizer through the liquid post every time I sanitize the keg.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2010)

Gaudet, its very easy to disassemble the post also so dont be afraid to do so. Its good practice to hit all the rubber gaskets with keg lube also so that they seal better.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you talking about all the o-rings Wade, or just the large one on the lid?

As far as taking things apart, I've never been afraid to do that. Just afraid I might not get it back together right. But with this its was just too easy to break down. Next time I get a few days off I will break them all down and get er done. 

Anyone got a good solution for getting off the bad rubber from the footings and handles?? Thats some messy stuff....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes i am talking about taking out the poppet valves and seals for them, they are easy and you can also get replacement poppet valves and the seals for them. And I put the keg lube on every seal.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 24, 2010)

If we can ever hook up to brew I'll give you a few more pin locks. I have 4 or 5 I don't use when I switched to ball lock. I have a ton of gaskets and quite a few connectors to. I even have one of those cut sockets to fit over the pins to easily take them out.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 24, 2010)

I know with ball lock kegs, one post is larger than the other. If you mix them up, you will be dropping explicative's trying to get the connectors off. I use keg lube too. It's great stuff. I disassemble and clean every time before filling a keg.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a solution to cleaning the rubber well? I get that nasty black stuff rubbing off when I grab the base and sometimes the handles...

I know its bad rubber, but how do you remedy it?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2010)

Its just the nature of that rubber, it never stops leaving those marks behind.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 27, 2010)

That sucks. I was really hoping to get it clean.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2010)

Mother's make a rubber conditioner. I've heard it helps. Look for this stuff. Back to Black


----------

